# Kayelle's Pollo Pisole



## Kayelle (Mar 10, 2011)

I made this tonight with what I had on hand and it turned out really well.

4 diced garlic cloves
2 cups sliced white onions
1 cut up green bell pepper
Saute above in a large dutch oven

Add:
1  4 oz. can of green chili's
1   10 oz. can of green enchilada sauce
1  can of cream of chicken soup
1  can of Rotel tomatoes with chili's
1  29 can of drained white hominy 
6  boneless skinless chicken thighs, cut up
1  Tbs.  ground cumin
2  tsp. Mexican oregano, crushed between fingers
1  tsp. cumin seeds
2  tsp. salt

Cook covered, low and slow, either on top of stove or in the oven. It could easily be done in a crock pot also.

Serve each bowl with crumbled Cotija cheese, and green onions on top.
Hot tortillas, on the side.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 10, 2011)

How long do you cook it???


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I made this tonight with what I had on hand and it turned out really well.
> 
> 4 diced garlic cloves
> 2 cups sliced white onions
> ...


 
My kind of soup!  Yummy!  Copied and Pasted!  Thanks, Kayelle!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Kayelle,
the soup looks perfect. My girls and I are  goig to try itnext week.
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2011)

Actually, it's closer to being a stew, than a soup.  Naturally you could use some broth to make it thinner.  
Jenny, I had it covered in my dutch oven in the 250 degree oven for 2 hrs.  It could be done covered on top of the stove in as short a time to get the chicken cooked....and the constancy you want.


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2011)

OK, hominy is not something I have seen around here. Can I sub with something? Cornmeal maybe? Or is the consistency wrong?


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2011)

Alix said:


> OK, hominy is not something I have seen around here. Can I sub with something? Cornmeal maybe? Or is the consistency wrong?



Hmm, well there's really no substitution for hominy, Alix.  A can of white beans would go well in this dish, in place of the hominy. 
Pisole/Pizole (spelled both ways) refers to the hominy.  You could call yours Pollo con Carne.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 11, 2011)

Copied and pasted! Sounds like a winner!

We love Cotija cheese in this house!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> Copied and pasted! Sounds like a winner!
> 
> We love Cotija cheese in this house!



This is my first time using Cotija cheese, 4me, and it's a winner!  I can't stand feta cheese, and I love the way this stuff crumbles like feta.  Share some ways you use it?


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 11, 2011)

We use it all of our tacos,sprinkled on salad or beans.Small pieces eaten whole (salty but good).Sprinkled on Enchiladas or Tamales anything Mexican.Good on a steak with some salsa.

You gotta try the Enchilado! It is the same cheese rolled in chili powder.It is not very spicy!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> We use it all of our tacos,sprinkled on salad or beans.Small pieces eaten whole (salty but good).Sprinkled on Enchiladas or Tamales anything Mexican.Good on a steak with some salsa.
> 
> You gotta try the Enchilado! It is the same cheese rolled in chili powder.It is not very spicy!



 Thanks, 4me.


----------

